# when do sprinkler dwgs & hydraulic calcs have to be submitted in pennsylvania?



## syarn (Jan 22, 2015)

See attached jpgs of code data & floor plan;the question is what code in pennsylvania &/or philadelphia requires a GC to submit sprinkler drawings & hydraulic calculations to the department of health or the city of philadelphia or the pennsylvania harrisburg state L&I for adjusting 1 or 2 sprinkler heads inside a 115 sf room of a doctor's office?the exam room has to be changed into a dedicated waiting room (separate from the existing waiting room with a fire rating) in order to accommodate federal medicare & medicaid patients...it seems a bit ludicrous in my opinion...and the architect thinks we need to do it if a head is being touched...I was wondering if there's a written code section that qualifies this based on number of heads, minor vs. major, etc...

View attachment 2124


View attachment 2125


View attachment 2124


View attachment 2125


/monthly_2015_01/572953f28d726_endocode.JPG.0808aafb0b7e34e6050cfb3d6559f7ce.JPG

/monthly_2015_01/endoplan.jpg.c8ad1722810b9c5099f4ad4920a28ce5.jpg


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2015)

I think there is something in NFPA 13 or at least that is what the FM's say here....it is a low number, but not 1 or 2....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 22, 2015)

I believe it is 20 heads accumulative for a system before you need to verify the calculations and water supply.


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2015)

Cannot talk for PA, but we require some type of documentation for even one head add or move.

Wait for PA to wake up and post the answer.


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2015)

from health::

If a sprinkler system is required and is not part of the final approved set of drawings, then sprinkler shop drawings must be submitted and approved before sprinkler construction is started.  These drawings should be approved by ISO Commercial Risk Services, Inc., or an equivalent agency.  IN ADDITION, PLEASE NOTE THAT ANY STAND-ALONE SPRINKLER PROJECT SUBMITTED FOR APPROVAL MUST ALSO HAVE AN ACCOMPANYING NARRATIVE, DETAILING THE SCOPE OF THE WORK BEING DONE.

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/building_safety/14150/plan_review_requirements/558530


----------



## JBI (Jan 22, 2015)

DPR can require whatever they want.

If it is the local AHJ, then thy need to quote chapter and verse from the Code and/or Standard.


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2015)

""""Cannot talk for PA, but we require some type of documentation for even one head add or move.

Wait for PA to wake up and post the answer. """

The comment goes either to the Architect    or  GC, but a fire sprinkler company does the actual submital


----------



## cda (Jan 22, 2015)

if the city of philly:::

F-105.7 Required construction permits. The fire code official is authorized to issue

construction permits for work as set forth in Sections 105.7.1 through 105.7.9.

F-105.7.1 Automatic fire-extinguishing systems. A construction permit is required for

installation, modification, or removal from service of an automatic fire-extinguishing system.

Maintenance performed in accordance with this code is not considered a modification and does

not require a permit.

if the city  of philly call and ask:::

http://www.phila.gov/fire/units_and_services/units_tech_firecode.html


----------

